

Is your movie and music preference related? - tucif
http://notes.variogr.am/post/53245962722/is-your-movie-and-music-preference-related

======
lmm
When I briefly worked at last.fm I experimented with giving movie
recommendations based on music you liked. I didn't have a license to use the
movie data on a public project, but it seemed fun and effective when we tried
it among ourselves.

The article's anecdotal examples notwithstanding, you can do some very good
recommendations just with sheer volume of data - much as Google won the search
engine wars by ignoring page metadata and just using the text. I'd be
interested to see actual evidence as to whether these "deeper" recommendations
are actually more effective.

